# a food list :)



## Kimmie (Jul 19, 2011)

as the name say im looking for a food list I really wanted to know what my Tegu may eat so I dont give him anything wrong . Some say here is a list but I cant find it when I search 

Cookie is abit over 2months (atleast that is the date I bought him/her)

People say mice's should only be given every 3days, do that also counts when it is small pink mices? 

I would be very happy for some tips of what people give to their Tegu and if they feed them everyday or every secound day ^^


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not sure but it might be because mice have hair?
We plan on feeding ours some crickets and small roaches and ground turkey while they're young.

But I found the list for you
Here you go 
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7712#axzz1SaxQTBYA


----------



## Kimmie (Jul 19, 2011)

Ahh okay thank you very much


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's the food list
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz1Q497VwII

To answer your question most feed their tegu's everyday up until about a year of age i believe, from there on its about three times a week.

Two rodents a week is whats recommended, i guess because of the risk of obesity, never really looked too much into that. But i do know a Varied diet is best when it come's to tegu's. Pinks won't last long.


----------



## Kimmie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------

